# Buying A 21rs



## spoolintruck (Jan 30, 2006)

My wife and I are buying a 21Rs and should pick it up within the next 2 weeks.. We are both very very exited, and after finding a site like this i am very glad we are getting the one we are!

I am giving up my car (mustang) hobby for this one, and i am very exited!

Later, Cory


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to our little group!

I will start the joking right away. Giving up a Mustang to get an Outback, well, I do not see what the problem is.









Only kidding, I am a car guy and I do feel for you and your loss, but the gain is good also.

Good Luck with the new trailer









John


----------



## spoolintruck (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's the bad part i am giving up 2 yes 2 of my mustangs for this









Here's one 86 Svo










Here's the other 89 notch I am not really that sad about it, Camping is more of a family activity [email protected]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Spoolintruck!* action

Sorry to hear you have to give up the car hobby!








But, your new adventure will be a blast!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome and congrats!

I know how you feel. I gave up the deam of having an ocean fishing boat to buy our trailer. And ya know what? Looking back I say to myself "What was I thinking!?!?"

Camping has been such a great family experience, and buying the Outback has been the single best "family" thing we have ever done. The memories and experiences we are creating _together _are priceless and will last forever. Long after my boat would have sunk and your mustangs will have been scrapped.







No offense intended to your cool cars.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice cars but sitting around the campfire in the back seat of a Mustang just isn't the same. I'd much rather have the Outback.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the purchase and welcome to the site. Do not look back, we love our TT and it's a great toy to own, not that the car isn't but you can have many years of joy and relaxation camping in the outback.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

spoolintruck,

Welcome to Outbackers and the good life!

Too bad you had to give up one hobby for another, but you (and the family) will truly enjoy camping in your new "home."

Congrats!









And welcome to the forum! Post often.

Mark


----------



## spoolintruck (Jan 30, 2006)

campmg said:


> Nice cars but sitting around the campfire in the back seat of a Mustang just isn't the same.Â I'd much rather have the Outback.
> [snapback]77520[/snapback]​


I actually luaghed out loud when i read that! Thats pretty funny!

My wife and her family have always camped, so when we went with them once last year it pretty much did us in







I am so exited about getting it, i want to go somewhere semi warm as soon as we get it to try her out


----------



## spoolintruck (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh, and the best part of all is were getting a brand new 05 21Rs for $15500!! From the research i did thats a killer price!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome spoonlintruck to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS
Sorry what you are giving up but just think of the new fun you'll have








Nice price









Don action


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

No oil changes on the OB.









Welcome, I think you'll find you made a good choice. We love our 21. Plus, your cars look like you like to tweak (tastefully) a little.

The Outback will give you tons of opportunities to upgrade and mod. Lots of resources right here. Keep the pics coming, and let us know how fun it is!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

cory

welcome to outbackers action

& congrats on the new 21rs









what are you towing with









darrel








i just saw your other post for the tahoe


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the best place in cyber space!

Be patient. It won't be long before someone here figures out how to modify a Mustang so it can tow an Outback. Then you can get back into a Mustang and play with *2* cool toys a the same time!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can always buy another Mustang down the road, but you can't buy lifetime camping memories...

Here is to you're new found hobby...Outback Mods!!!


----------



## spoolintruck (Jan 30, 2006)

All of these replies make it worth getting rid of my other hobby! you people are so nice and welcoming its GREAT!!!!!! I have a feeling we will be camping fools forever!!!!

My wife and i are both pretty young, so i figured i could look for a mustang later


----------

